# tt vs r32



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

you r32 owners seem to like your amd upgrades so why not put them to the test?how about some sort of shootout? ;D


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Only if you disconnect the laughing gas 

Bear in mind that an R32 weighs about 100kgs more than a TT coupe, so the R32 would have to be pulling something in excess of 360bhp to make it a fair fight. I don't know of anyone in the UK who's gone over 300bhp (yet).


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Rob you going to GTi International this year? 
I'm amazed the R32 is heavier i spose thats down to the V6 is it?
Jonah


> Only if you disconnect the laughing gas
> 
> Bear in mind that an R32 weighs about 100kgs more than a TT coupe, so the R32 would have to be pulling something in excess of 360bhp to make it a fair fight. I don't know of anyone in the UK who's gone over 300bhp (yet).


----------



## Mags (Dec 16, 2003)

oops!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

i thought the weighed the same? ???


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

The R32 is lighter than a TT 3.2, but still much heavier than a TTC 225. My V5 document says 1491Kgs and IIRC a 225TTC weighs 1395Kgs.

Jonah, yes I'll be at GTI and will probably drag the R32. Not expecting too much though - the acceleration of my TT still feels violent by comparison, especially since the MAF was replaced last October. Part of me still wants to keep it and strap on some NOS for one last blast before 'retiring' it.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

what were the symptoms of the mass failing m8? why not strap nos onto your golf a 3.2 would take a big shot of nos=150 would give about 420 bhp with your amd chip


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> oops!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> what were the symptoms of the mass failing m8? why not strap nos onto your golf a 3.2 would take a big shot of nos=150 would give about 420 bhp with your amd chip


Tempting 

Anyone know what the safe limits are for the VR6 engine?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

I wouldn't try putting 420bhp through the standard rods.... Unless I had a fat cheque book.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah you maybe right but i was guessing that as it was a 3.2 it would take a lot more ??? rob i'm sure it would take a 100 shot though(370 bhp) for a grand fitted you would have one seriously fast R32


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

My understanding is that the bottom end is much the same as the earlier 12v 2.8 and 2.9's with a longer stroke crank and slightly larger bore......

I'm sure I have read that some of the cheaper turbo kits using a de-compression plate were producing low 300's.
Any of the big output engines produced by Rothe / HGP and SLS etc use low comp forged pistons and Corrillo / Peuter rods with ARP bolts to keep everything together.
I'm sure if you contacted any of the tuners listed they would give you the exact "safe" limits of the 3.2.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> rob i'm sure it would take a 100 shot though(370 bhp) for a grand fitted you would have one seriously fast R32


Got any contacts? Pls IM details if you have, since I wouldn't mind trying to improve on last year's runner-up placing at GTI and fancy a head to head against your car in the process ;D

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

rob you have im ;D


----------

